# DRUM brake noise & scraping. HELP!



## SlimMJS (Feb 7, 2004)

I have a VW SPORTRUCK Pickup that I recently lowered and one DRUM brake is making some noise. After I put the rear drop plates in it makes a scrape when I drive. I took it apart last night and threw it all back on in the 10 minutes before going out but saw nothing obvious. The noise happens when the wheel is on or off (not lugs bolts).
Today I took it apart and found a little more evidence, but still... whats the deal?!!?
There is a fresh scratch on the brake "backer plate" that the stub axel connects to. Right at the center of the bottom when the lip faces the spinning hub. The brake drum itself has a fresh scratch right where it would face into that lip on the backer plate. The scratch doesnt go ALL the way around, only 3/4 or so. It tapers off at the the ends. 
I'm not sure what happened. Did I look at the stub axel wrong and bend it with my mind? I didn't touch it when putting on the drop plates. How else could it be off center? I did notice a little crack on the outer lip of the drum where the little hub cap goes on. 
Also, I removed all the old grease and repacked the bearings. Everything is very tidy now.
I took it on the freeway for a while and the noise definitely decreased as the wheels spin faster. When braking the noise is nearly gone. Perhaps they are wearing into their place now, hah! Slow speed rubbing is still present but much less noisy.
See photos below. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

What is the thing below the rub spot in the first photo? If that's something you stuck on the truck, looks to me like what you did is bend the bottom of the backing plate, and that is what is causing the rubbing.


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: DRUM brake noise & scraping. HELP! (SlimMJS)*

im going through the same situation right now, free bump. i wanna C what the outcome is [i have a slammed mk2 gti VR]

its sounds like a grinding noise, and i took it to a dirt parking lot, and my rear-drivers side drum was locked and the rear drivers side tire was dragging like i had the E brake on while driving [and my brake lever was down]


_Modified by VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 at 1:06 PM 9-4-2009_


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: DRUM brake noise & scraping. HELP! (VEEDUB_FAZEVR6)*

Parking brake cable has probably seized, and is not releasing the parking brake.
This is a common failure. What happens is the rubber outer on the cable cracks, and allows moisture in, and the metal cable housing rusts and sticks to the inner cable.


----------

